# Vizslas and City Living



## boomerangboom (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello all! I've been pouring over this forum for days now with the hopes of it helping me decide if a Vizsla is right for my family. We love everything about the breed but are worried about being able to provide for them energy wise. We are looking at getting a female in a couple of weeks. We live on about an acre of land in the city. All the pics I see of Vizslas they are out hunting or in the woods and while we have access to all of that it is a drive out of the city. We have access to dog parks, open spaces and of course our large backyard. I keep reading though thinking you have a large enough backyard is a common misconception with these dogs. I do not want to get one and not be able to properly care for it. My husband and I are both runners/hikers but the winter months are my concerns. We are here in Denver and I am worried about properly exercising him from Nov-Apr. I stay at home so she would always have someone here except for a max of three hours per week plus Denver is very dog friendly so she can accompany me when i go out. Please veteran Vizsla owners give me some advice on this breed. Thanks!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome...
IMO... Space is just a piece of the necessary pie a Vizsla requires... Time, patience, personal energy, dedication, & personal sacrifice make up the balance. A Vizsla is a demanding child!
But you will know no finer LOVE...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the ? is not where you live - it is how you LIVE - with your active family - a V should fit right in - remember - when you get a V - some things in your life will change - V ready 4 that - good luck !!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A big backyard is nice, but I find I enjoy getting out to new places more for the novelty than for more space. Less familiar places add a mental stimulation aspect to exercising that playing fetch in the backyard lacks. Still, you can put that space to good use. Try tapping into your dog's instinct to hunt and retrieve by inventing games. It can be as simple as hiding treats or favorite toys around the yard. Tie other skills, like sit, stay, down, come, or leave it, into that as she learns them. A walk downtown or around pet friendly stores can work in a pinch and will help break up the routine, especially in those winter months. We'll be going through our first real winter this year, so I'll be brainstorming with you when the snow starts falling! 

Just be creative and actively engaged and you'll do just fine!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While my dogs like pointing birds, and chasing squirrels in the backyard, they love going on outings. It doesn't matter where I take them, as long as they get a change of scenery.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

winter ? - this is when a V shines - the secret is they have 2 run - do this they never get cold - Sept1 - Jan 25 is PIKE's hunting season - I worry about the heat - a V will drop in 20min - 15 deg - PIKE hunts all day - ends up just as warm when he got out of his bed !!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, boomerangboom! It sounds to me like you will do just fine, I think the one thing you should keep in mind is how very "people oriented" Vizslas are. The fact that you're going to be home a lot is a HUGE plus. These dogs love, love, love their people... hence the nickname "Velcro Vizsla". You will find exercise opportunities everywhere. 

Since you say this will happen in a couple of weeks, we will be looking forward to photos from you! ;D


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

I live in the city and dont have a yard but my dog is a happy and active camper. We run around 15 miles a week together and he enjoys getting to swim in the ocean often. If you keep em busy the size of the yard doesnt really matter.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You can live on a hundred acres and unless you're with your V, they will be scratching at the door to get inside with you. It's the space shared with you that matters most.

If you're active outside the house and enjoy the excursion to new places, then you'll do fine. I never thought I'd go out in the dead of winter for hikes and such, but 25 years on, it's still a wonderful way to spend an afternoon with my V's., and I never miss the opportunity. They do that to you.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Boom - let me ADD - V's do FLY !!!! look at the PIC - LOL !!!


----------



## boomerangboom (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow! Thank you everyone for your reassurance. I'm pretty nervous about making the commitment. I just want a happy/healthy dog. I walk around my neighborhood and see so many pitiful dogs in their backyards alone. I don't want my dog to be like that.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't worry, your dog won't let that happen.  If you let the dog out, and don't follow this is what you will see...


----------

